# [Update] Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 15.000 Abonnenten



## Ratracer008 (19. Februar 2013)

Seit heute Abend (16.07.13 ) hat der Kanal von PCGamesHardware 10.000 Abonnenten.
Der Kanal existiert seit dem 18.01.08 und erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit dank Leser der PCGH, Mitgliedern des PCGH-X Forums und Personen, welche sich auf Youtube über die neuste Hardware informieren wollen und somit auf den Kanal aufmerksam geworden sind. Auf dem Kanal werden sogenannte Unboxingvideos, sowie Tests und sonstige Infos hochgeladen. Auch die Rubrik "PCGH Unplugged" ist mittlerweile ein fester Bestandteil geworden. In dieser Rubrik geht es um Extrem-Tests oder sonstige Dinge, welche man selber nicht ausprobieren sollte. 
Auch gibt es oft Hardware zu sehen, welche noch kein anderer Kanal gezeigt hat: Zum Beispiel ein Unboxing der GeForce Titan.
Mit 15.000 Abonnenten ist der Kanal einer der bekannteren auf Youtube und einer der größten "Tech"-Kanäle in Deutschland.

Kanallink: PC Games Hardware - YouTube
Videotipp: GTA 5: Die große Trailer-Analyse - vierter spielbarer Hauptcharakter entdeckt!? 

_________________
Meine Meinung dazu:
Es freut mich, dass dieser Kanal eine solche Bekanntheit erlangt hat.
Einfach 
Weiter so


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Ich wusste nur, dass der PCGH-Kanal früher mal ein ziemliches Nischendasein gefristet hat, und habe ihn daraufhin geistig abgeschrieben - das ganze sieht ja aber jetzt ordentlich anders aus. Saubere Arbeit Jungs! 

Ich sehe bloß noch keine neuen "Sinnlos in der Redaktion"-Folgen..  
Die Unplugged gefallen mir aber schon mal. Wenn ihr auch weiterhin solche eher privaten Offtopic-Videos dazupackt, kann man sich schön mit den Zuschauern bzw. uns Lesern hier verbinden - weiter so! 

EDIT: Gut, ich gebe es zu, ich hatte das Video mit Thilo im Hintergrund laden lassen, während ich obiges schrieb. Das ist ja von 2011! Asche auf euer Haupt!


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2013)

Die machen doch da eh nur Werbung für die PCGH-Komplettsysteme, oder? Zumindest, als ich mal reingeschaut hab, kams mir so vor.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die machen doch da eh nur Werbung für die PCGH-Komplettsysteme, oder? Zumindest, als ich mal reingeschaut hab, kams mir so vor.



Ähmm nö?  PC Games Hardware - YouTube da gibts schon noch einiges mehr


----------



## Dartwurst (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Ein  auf den 10000en. Es gibt einen PCGH Kanal. Nie gehört.


----------



## Niza (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Echt respekt 10021 Abonenten+1 von mir = 10022 

Nicht schlecht .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Tja da funktionieren die Videos auch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Naja, der monatliche Durchschnitt ist für so ein bekanntes Magazin nicht grad berauschend.
pcgameshardware YouTube Stats by Social Blade

Da pack ich mit meinem privaten Kanal momentan mehr im Monat. 

Zudem sind die Views und Abos auch nur dank den Hype von Crysis 3, PS4 etc und den gut gemachten PC Games Videos bzw dessen Unterstützung in die Höhe gegangen.

Und bei ca. 800 Videos nur eine monatliche Aufrufzahl von ca. 200.000 ist auch nicht grad berauchend. 
PCGH hat´s einfach nicht so mit Videos machen. Holt euch bitte Tipps von der PCGAMES die machen das wesentlich besser.

Da zeigt Gamestar schon eher wie man da rangehen muss. 
GameStarDE YouTube Stats by Social Blade

Die kriegen am Tag etwa soviel wie PCGH im ganzen Monat.
So muss das ausschauen, bei einem bekannten Magazin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Videos ohne Werbung, dann würde ich auch ein Abo machen. Naja egal, dann mal Glühstrumpf


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

AdBlocker und gut ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja, der monatliche Durchschnitt ist für so ein bekanntes Magazin nicht grad berauschend.
> pcgameshardware YouTube Stats by Social Blade
> 
> Da pack ich mit meinem privaten Kanal momentan mehr im Monat.
> ...


 
Hi,

danke für Dein Feedback. So ganz habe ich an dieser Stelle nicht verstanden, warum wir wegen "gut gemachten PC Games Videos" hochgegangen sein sollen. Kannst Du mir das irgendwie erklären? 
Ansonsten: Freut mich, dass Du die erfolgreichen Kollegen von Gamestar erwähnst. Die machen eines sicher besser: Sie nutzen ihr riesiges YT-Netzwerk, um ihre eigenen Videos zu pushen. Das machen wir noch nicht. Aber stay tuned on this frequency.

Dem Threadersteller ein dickes Dankeschön. Du bist schneller als wir selbst.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die machen doch da eh nur Werbung für die  PCGH-Komplettsysteme, oder? Zumindest, als ich mal reingeschaut hab,  kams mir so vor.


 
Du hast insofern recht, als wir eine Zeitlang den Youtube-Kanal haben schleifen lassen. Das ist seit September 2021 aber nicht mehr so.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Du hast insofern recht, als wir eine Zeitlang den Youtube-Kanal haben schleifen lassen. Das ist seit September 2021 aber nicht mehr so.



Da du ja schon in der Zukunft warst, was gibts das so für Hardware im Jahr 2021? 

Gratuliere zu den 10k Abos!


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du hast insofern recht, als wir eine Zeitlang den Youtube-Kanal haben schleifen lassen. Das ist seit September 2021 aber nicht mehr so.


 
_Klugscheiß ON_ "2012?"_ Klugscheiß OFF_ 

OK, dann werd ich vielleicht ma wieder vorbeischauen. Jedenfalls fand ich den Kanal damals recht fade. Vielleicht hat sichs ja geändert!


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Gamestar, bzw. IDG, hat aber auch ein eigenes Netzwerk zu dem Gronkh und alle anderen bekannten LPer gehören (ein paar Ausnahmen)...



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für Dein Feedback. So ganz habe ich an dieser Stelle nicht verstanden, warum wir wegen "gut gemachten PC Games Videos" hochgegangen sein sollen. Kannst Du mir das irgendwie erklären?
> Ansonsten: Freut mich, dass Du die erfolgreichen Kollegen von Gamestar erwähnst. Die machen eines sicher besser: Sie nutzen ihr riesiges YT-Netzwerk, um ihre eigenen Videos zu pushen. Das machen wir noch nicht. Aber stay tuned on this frequency.
> ...


 
Hab Nachmittags reingeschaut und gesehen, dass PCGH 9995 Abonnementen hat. Nachdem Abo durch meine beiden anderen E-Mail Adressen waren es dann 9997. Um Mitternacht hab ich nochmal reingeschaut und schnell die News getippt.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Ich hatte den Channel für 1-2 Monate abonniert aber wieder gekickt...
Warum?
Jedes mal beim aufrufen von Youtube waren nur noch PCGH Videos in meiner Aboliste und die anderen Abos sind untergegangen.
Die Tonquali ist seit jeher nicht das Steckenpferd der PCGH - da bin ich GameStar-verwöhnt.
Und irgendwie haben mich die Videos inhaltlich nicht so angesprochen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Kannst Du mir ein Beispiel geben, wo die Tonquali bei GS so viel besser ist als bei uns? Danke!


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Ich habs jetzt ma aboniert. Ma schauen und ein bissel stöbern. Ggf. bleib ich ja dabei...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für Dein Feedback. So ganz habe ich an dieser Stelle nicht verstanden, warum wir wegen "gut gemachten PC Games Videos" hochgegangen sein sollen. Kannst Du mir das irgendwie erklären?
> Ansonsten: Freut mich, dass Du die erfolgreichen Kollegen von Gamestar erwähnst. Die machen eines sicher besser: Sie nutzen ihr riesiges YT-Netzwerk, um ihre eigenen Videos zu pushen. Das machen wir noch nicht. Aber stay tuned on this frequency.


 

Ich fand eure Videos davor eher mittelmäßig bis lahm. Seit ihr viel mehr zusammen mit der PCGAMES Videos macht, haben die Videos an Qualität hinzugewonnen. Seitdem läuft es auch besser mit eurem Kanal.
(das ist das, was ich so die letzten Monate anhand der täglichen View und Abozahl beobachtet hab)

Das mit der Gamestar war vielleicht ein übertriebenes Beispiel, aber ich wollte einfach damit aufzeigen, wohin die Reise gehen könnte.
Will auch nicht sagen das 10.000 überhaupt nichts ist, nur eben für ein Magazin das 10.000de in Deutschland kennen, ist es im Verhältnis wieder etwas wenig. 

Hab´s nun zugegebener Maßen sehr streng und kontrovers geschrieben, aber vielleicht hilft euch gerade das weiter.
Mann muss halt auch ehrlich sein, um etwas verändern zu können.

Macht einfach in diesem Stil wie er jetzt ist, die Videos weiter, dann kommt der Rest von selbst.


----------



## Euda (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja, der monatliche Durchschnitt ist für so ein bekanntes Magazin nicht grad berauschend.
> pcgameshardware YouTube Stats by Social Blade
> 
> Da pack ich mit meinem privaten Kanal momentan mehr im Monat.
> ...


 
Fakt ist - hier entstehen vielerlei Videos; Unplugged, "ein Tag mit...", Verdeutlichungen, Reviews/Unboxings etc. gefallen mir - und damit bin ich offensichtlich nicht alleine - beispielsweise sehr gut, ich freu' mich immer, wenn ich alle 2-3 Tage auf den Channel schaue und sich dort wieder ein paar neue Videos finden lassen. 

Gamestar-Videos beispielsweise interessieren mich nicht: Du siehst also, es gibt de facto verschiedene Meinungen und Gamestar in der Größe mit PCGH zu vergleichen, halte ic...egal, lass dir das einfach nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.

mMn. hat Abonnentenstatistik nichts zu bedeuten, solange die Videos vielen gefallen und unterhaltend/informativ gestaltet wurden.

Wobei mir es nicht darum geht, deinen Post zu haten oder ihm zu widersprechen - nein ich hate auch nicht Gamestar... Ich find' nur, dass Abonnenten nicht das Wichtigste sind.



			
				PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist seit September 20*21* aber nicht mehr so.


echt?


----------



## needit (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Vor kurzem war der Kanal leider nicht besuchungswürdig. Sieht jetzt aber sehr gut aus. Weiter so


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



Euda schrieb:


> Fakt ist - hier entstehen vielerlei Videos; Unplugged, "ein Tag mit...", Verdeutlichungen, Reviews/Unboxings etc. gefallen mir - und damit bin ich offensichtlich nicht alleine - beispielsweise sehr gut, ich freu' mich immer, wenn ich alle 2-3 Tage auf den Channel schaue und sich dort wieder ein paar neue Videos finden lassen.
> 
> Gamestar-Videos beispielsweise interessieren mich nicht: Du siehst also, es gibt de facto verschiedene Meinungen und Gamestar in der Größe mit PCGH zu vergleichen, halte ic...egal, lass dir das einfach nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Sind sie doch auch gar nicht. 
Hab ja nun auch damit mein Post auch etwas verständlicher und nicht allzu angreifend wirkt, in einem weiteren Post das Thema näher ausgeweitet.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Der Layouter ist ja immer noch nicht Moderator der "Serien"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich fand eure Videos davor eher mittelmäßig bis lahm. Seit ihr viel mehr zusammen mit der PCGAMES Videos macht, haben die Videos an Qualität hinzugewonnen. Seitdem läuft es auch besser mit eurem Kanal.
> (das ist das, was ich so die letzten Monate anhand der täglichen View und Abozahl beobachtet hab)
> 
> Das mit der Gamestar war vielleicht ein übertriebenes Beispiel, aber ich wollte einfach damit aufzeigen, wohin die Reise gehen könnte.
> ...



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie Du auf die Idee kommst, wir würden mehr Videos mit der PC Games machen. Ansonsten: Danke, ja wir werden sicherlich so weiter machen und haben auch viele neue Ideen.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir ein Beispiel geben, wo die Tonquali bei GS so viel besser ist als bei uns? Danke!


 
Ich hab die Videos nicht mehr auswendig im Kopf - mea culpa
Allerdings war es früher auch so, dass es bei den PCGH-Videos (zumindest die, die ich mir angesehen habe) größere Lautstärkeschwankungen im Video gab.
Man hat teilweise nichts verstanden, Ton lauter gemacht und dann ging der Redakteur näher ans Mikro und es war dann wieder zu laut (also wieder leiser drehen).
Beim durchzappen im Channel (>700 Videos ) ist mir bei den aktuellen Clips aber aufgefallen dass dies nicht mehr so ist.
Und das ihr jetzt auch mit Ansteckmikros pro Redakteur arbeitet 
Das einzelne Mikro wo einer dem anderen unter die nase hielt oder auch selber immer zu arg hin und herbewegt hat war mMn nicht das wahre...

*Also auf diesem Weg noch eine Entschuldigung von mir an dich Thilo und deine Redakteure*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Helau,

Du brauchst Dich keinesfalls entschuldigen, darum ging es nicht. 

Mich hat es nur ehrlich interessiert, denn seit Januar müssten unsere neuen Videos technisch deutlich besser sein als vorher. Ich dachte schon, das wäre nicht so. Dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## der-ritze (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Glückwunsch PCGH!
Mit mir habt ihr nun ein Abonnent mehr!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie Du auf die Idee kommst, wir würden mehr Videos mit der PC Games machen. Ansonsten: Danke, ja wir werden sicherlich so weiter machen und haben auch viele neue Ideen.


 
Teils auch mit anderen Zeitschriften Redakteure.
Beispiel die Gruppendisskusion zur PS 4 oder das PS4-Event in New York Video
Ihr habt auch in euren Videos neuerdings einen Moderator (Thorsten Küchler). Durch ihn haben die Videos einiges an Qualität gewonnen, so wie ich finde. 

Das soll auch keine Kritik sein, sondern  eher an Anreiz dafür, das man mehr mit anderen zusammen machen sollte.
Wirkt halt nicht ganz so eintönig.


----------



## Knappknacks (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Glückwunsch


----------



## AeroX (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Glückwunsch auch von mir, mal gucken villt abonnier ich auch noch


----------



## Niza (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Seit dem 20.2.2013 habt ihr von 10.021 Abonennten auf nun 10.222 Abonennten zugenommen.
Also in 5 tagen seit erscheinen der News quasi 200 Abonennten mehr.

Das liegt bestimmt an der News.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Aggrotyp (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

[x] schon fast 2 jahre heftabonnent
[x] klicke mich mehrmals täglich durch die hp
[x] leiste meinen kleinen beitrag zu F@H (natürlich für team 70335)
[ ] wtf, noch kein youtube-abo

schande über mich.

edit:
[x] endlich youtube abonnent
auf die nächsten 10.000


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

Der Kanal hat aber noch einiges an Verbesserungspotential


----------



## Ratracer008 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



Niza schrieb:


> Seit dem 20.2.2013 habt ihr von 10.021 Abonennten auf nun 10.222 Abonennten zugenommen.
> Also in 5 tagen seit erscheinen der News quasi 200 Abonennten mehr.
> 
> Das liegt bestimmt an der News.
> ...



Bestimmt  

Mich stört z.Z. allerdings der Handy Kram a la HTC One, Huwai Ascend, LG Optimus G...
Aber der Tegra 4 ist interresant


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Der Kanal hat aber noch einiges an Verbesserungspotential


 
Danke fürs Feedback. Lieber wäre mir eine "etwas" konkretere Info, was wir denn verbessern könnten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*



Euda schrieb:


> Fakt ist - hier entstehen vielerlei Videos; Unplugged, "ein Tag mit...", Verdeutlichungen, Reviews/Unboxings etc. gefallen mir - und damit bin ich offensichtlich nicht alleine - beispielsweise sehr gut, ich freu' mich immer, wenn ich alle 2-3 Tage auf den Channel schaue und sich dort wieder ein paar neue Videos finden lassen.
> 
> Gamestar-Videos beispielsweise interessieren mich nicht: Du siehst also, es gibt de facto verschiedene Meinungen und Gamestar in der Größe mit PCGH zu vergleichen, halte ic...egal, lass dir das einfach nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.
> 
> ...


 

Gamestar war bewusst als Beispiel gewählt, um eine Richtung zu zeigen wohin es gehen kann, zudem gehe ich nicht nur auf die Abonnentenzahl ein.
Ich betone genauso auch die Viewzahlen.


----------



## skenter (4. März 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

gratulation ! ich war noch einer der ersten 100 ! weiter so PCGH hats verdient !


----------



## Petathebest (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der Youtube Kanal von PCGH hat seit heute 10.000 Abonnenten*

+1    Bin ja Youtube Fan, weiss gar nicht, warum ich das Abo bisher nicht hatte???


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. Juli 2013)

Update zu 15k Abos!
Weiter so


----------



## Ratskrone (14. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2013)

na das geht jetzt aber ziemlich flott.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juli 2013)

Oh ja, der Wahnsinn!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2013)

Und wir sind schon jetzt bei über 20.000 angekommen.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Ich wusste gar nicht das PCGHG ein Youtube Kanal hat.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und wir sind schon jetzt bei über 20.000 angekommen.



Das ging jetzt aber schnell. Glückwunsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2013)

Es gibt einen PCGH You Tube Kanal?


----------



## eRaTitan (8. September 2013)

Endlich 20K 
Glückwunsch


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2013)

Direkt mal Abonniert. Gut so.


----------

